# Another video the Audi R15+'s at Monza(longer and has some photos)



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a longer video of the Audi R15s testing at Monza(focusing on the chicanes and the entrance to both the Parabolica and the front straight/entrance to the Curva Grande): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaOLIKe5Cx8
It seems from this video that Audi has the high speed stuff figured out or are at least well on their way to doing so. Everyone(especially Allan) treated the Parabolica like a NASCAR oval corner-let of the thottle, dab the brakes, and open it up wide ASAP.
Bet you those guys had a blast(Allan and Dindo were at Monza-their helmet liverly shows up in the two shorter videos) as far as being able to run at Monza faster than the F1 cars do(Granted, they were intentionally blowing the first chicane, but the lap record for a F1 car at Monza is just a little under a 160mph average speed).


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Another video the Audi R15+'s at Monza(longer and has some photos) (chernaudi)*

http://sport.v-images.com/index.php?/category/2716 Lots of Photos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Another video the Audi R15+'s at Monza(longer and has some photos) (chernaudi)*

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmarch10.html
Mike's got all three vids linked there.
Interesting what they are doing w/the livery. Trying to spice things up w/the red. Kinda cool.
Funny when they blow through the chicane and the car bottoms you can hear the belly crunch.


----------

